# A+ Certification



## Streaker (Feb 13, 2001)

I am totally new to learning about computers and it seems intimidating at the least. I bought a A+ Certification book because I am always having so many problems with my computer and I want to learn how to do upgrades myself and then make a career of it if I can ever catch on. 
I wonder if anyone else is new to this and we could help each other and teach each other learning tricks and tips on how to remember all the specs one must know to get this certification.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Streaker, there is so much going on in computer technology that we are all newbies. Stick with us here. Ask questions you need to, answer questions you're sure about and even the ones you're not--just let them know you're not sure! Next thing you know, you'll see the answer. And just after that, someone will post that question again, and you'll remember the answer.

I have been doing software support for almost 3 years all day long. I learn more from this site at night then I could ever learn at work.

Welcome to TSG. No question too stupid. No newbie too new. And nobody knows everything!

[This message has been edited by Dreamboat (edited 02-13-2001).]


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I really want to stress Dreamboat's message. I have been visiting this site daily (usually multiple times daily) for the past couple of years. There is no way I could explain how helpful this site has been. As you can see from my number of posts - I don't have a lot. I just browse each forum mostly to learn, throwing in input from time to time and posting my own probs.
I finally earned my A+ certification last October. I can honestly say I couldn't have done it without this site. However, I don't think simply reading a book or posts is enough - another key ingredient is *doing*.


----------



## Streaker (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks for your replies Angel and Dreamboat.
I am very anxious to get my A+ Certificaton. There are two courses in town that teach it, one is just over $2500.00 and the other is about $3500.00. I have to wait until I have the money but I suspect I will have to take the course as I need the experience of someone watching me while I work on a computer. Often in the past when I have explored my own computer just by trying out windows type stuff from a manual, I usually manage to cause a problem for my computer.
 In the meantime, I will keep hitting the books and explore this site when I have the time.
Anyway, I have seen software in the stores that allows you to take music from a turntable and eliminate or reduce hiss etc. and allow you to burn a cd of the records contents. I assume I will need this for cassettes as well. Any ideas?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I don't know about burning tapes onto CD, but I thought you would be interested in this site.

This one is a A+ testing site.

BOL


----------



## Streaker (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks Randy,

I checked out the site and found some good courses I will take when I get a few minutes. I wonder too if anyone knows about a e-mail list like e-groups or other newsgroup I can join with others also trying to learn about computers. I will look when I get a few minutes. I went back and did find some software packages that allow you to record records and tapes etc and allow you to burn them into my cd burner so I assume I need software of this kind first.


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

You don't need to take those expensive courses at all. Buy a few more $50 books, tear your computer(s) apart about twenty times, and, all the while, lurk, listen and learn on this site.

I studied for the exam mainly by reading the books and taking a break from reading by cruising through this site (note the number of posts I'm made). I did very well on the exams, but I learned very little from the courses I took compared to what I learned here and reading on my own.


----------



## jayspliff1 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am also somewhat new to ceritifications but i have been working with computers for a while. i have found is difficult to sift through all the books and sites that claim to help. write me a message on whatever you are confused about. I have researched and got it down to a pretty straight forward path on how to get A+ ceritified.....


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

Just make sure you have plenty of back ups and just work away. have fun, enjoy learning about it and ask lots of questions. 

i find it relaxing 

the guys of this site r first class when it comes to advice - ur in gd hands here


----------



## jayspliff1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks i have actually worked my certification into a good job and each time I pass one more certifiations and chomp down another huge book they have been upping my pay. The guy who actually trains me is pulling down a quarter mill a year. I love working with computers and it is relaxing but as you already know has me wanting to throw the computer threw a window other times.


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

So how would you go about Acually getting the Certificate?


----------



## jayspliff1 (Apr 16, 2008)

First of pick up the best book there is out there for a+ certifications and a good desk reference the sybex complete a+ certification guide. That may not be the exact name but look up sybex on amazon.com and you will see the rant's and raves about this all in one book. Then an amazing sight that has helped me pass multiple certifiications some without any other studying is actualtests.com. It has test engines that get you ready to take the actual test. Also if you can find a job where you can work on computers this will solidify your knowledge assuming you actually want to be good at working on computers and not just a+ certified. remember passing the test is just memorizing facts you gotta get your hands on a computer as much as possible.


----------

